# Trailer Accessories?



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

seems like you are always needing a place to put and hang small items, those back of door doohickys with all the pockets are nice.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

i will deff be investing in one of those!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I got one an love it


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

hahahah Joe said doohicky.....and I thought I was the only one that said that!!!

I have a deck broom (got it at Sherwin Williams - it is pretty darn stiff) and a small multi tined fork for cleaning poop out of the Brenderup. I also bought some huge carabiner clips with foam rubber on one side. They hold the buckets in the front of the trailer so that I can feed the horses in the trailer. I also have several bungie cords for a variety of uses. WD-40 is in the trailer. 

I have one of those multi pocket things in the trailer and I have actually never used it. Might have to start using it. 

I wish I had a back up camera. That would be fantastic.


----------

